# Is it Balloon ram or Ramírezi gold baloon?



## guily yalai (Dec 31, 2021)

Balloon ram? Ramírezi gold baloon? 
I only know it's a cichlid dwarf, I want to know about it.
Thanks for your positive reply.


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

All the fish you mentioned are the same fish, they're all Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. This one in particular is a gold balloon ram, which is still a Mikrogeophagus ramirezi.


----------

